# Quake 3 Arena online problems



## kuba.g (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello,

I have recently bought Quake 3 arena and I'd like to play it online with a friend. However I'm having problems.
I can join games with no problem.
I have downloaded the latest patch.
I let my router forward the quake 3 ports 27950-27960 TCP and UDP to my computer (as I'm behind a router)
However when I host a game, it's not appearing on the gamelist. My friend also can't connect to me when typing my IP.
Neiter can I join his game.
We both have switched off Firewalls.

Does somebody maybe have an idea why this is not working?
I'll be very greatfull,
Kuba.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

try follow this guide as to setting up server and see if it helps.

http://planetquake.gamespy.com/View.php?view=guides.detail&id=47


----------



## kuba.g (Oct 28, 2004)

colmaca said:


> try follow this guide as to setting up server and see if it helps.
> 
> http://planetquake.gamespy.com/View.php?view=guides.detail&id=47


Thanks a lot but I'm afraid it didn't help 

Anyone else please?
Kuba.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

> I let my router forward the quake 3 ports 27950-27960 TCP and UDP to my computer (as I'm behind a router)


You will need the following ports to be opened to allow game traffic.

TCP ports: 80, 6667, 28910, 29900, 29920
UDP ports: 4321, 27900

also

If your firewall or router does not allow outgoing packets to open ports to incoming traffic, or you experience problems connecting to other players, you will have to specify which port you want Command & Conquer Generals to use for communicating with other players. To do this, perform the following steps.

1)Click on the Start button.
2)Click on the My Documents folder.
3)Double-click on the Command and Conquer Generals Data or Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Data folder. Depending on which game you are modifying.
4)Right-click on the Options.ini file and choose Edit. 
It will probably prompt you with a message stating that Windows does not know what program to use to open this file.
Choose the option Select the program from a list
scroll down and choose the program Notepad
5)Look for the FirewallPortOverride entry. If you don't see this entry, add it as a new line. 6Then assign the port you want to use to the port override entry. After making this change, this entry should look like: 
FirewallPortOverride = XXXX
6)Where XXXX is the port number you have chosen.
You will need to open the chosen port in your firewall for communication with players external to your firewall or NAT device. If you use the port override feature, the port you have chosen can not be masqueraded by a NAT device.


----------

